# COPENHAGEN|MALMÖ - TWO NATIONS, ONE METROPOLIS



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Cartel said:


> It looks ok, nothing special


lol i can't believe this guy ^^

looks stunning


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Some pictures from my Summer 
in Copenhagen thread.

Copenhagen City Hall.









Part of the mail central.









Tivoli Gardens main entrance.









At night the neon signs create some nice reflections in Sortedams Lake.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I love that thread you made over at the S&B forums, DenverDane! You should post more of them in this thread - or allow me to post my favourites from them.


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^^ Thanks, mate! :cheers1: I'll post some from time to time if this thread is starting to die... or perhaps to resurrect it...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Good idea right there!  :cheers1:


----------



## Cosmopolitan (Feb 18, 2006)

But where's Tivoli Gardens?!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Sechskies said:


> But where's Tivoli Gardens?!


If you look close at DenverDane's pics you may find a pic of the entrance.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

-->Mr Denmark the population of the öresundsregion should be around 3.5 million rather then 3 million.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

nice! :colgate:


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

4 days!! :banana:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

kenny_in_blue said:


> -->Mr Denmark the population of the öresundsregion should be around 3.5 million rather then 3 million.


Actually it's closer to 3,6 million (3,58 according to the latest census, iirc).


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

My contribution. A cool picture from "Greater Malmö". Almost 1.2 million people in the Oresund Region live in a very rural enviroment. Not to mention all the pigs, sheeps and cows and so on..

The city centre of the rural town of Klippan. In the northern part of the Danish/Swedish SuperMetropolis!









:cheers:


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

staff said:


> Actually it's closer to 3,6 million (3,58 according to the latest census, iirc).


 :shocked: well im not suprised that im wrong, the öresundsregion is growing extremly fast. Wonder from what decade Mr Denmark got his figures from though?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

i like the historical & unique architectures of this city


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Some more Malmö shots from pbase:


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

You had great weather!! When InitialD18 and I went it was misty in Malmo.
Great pics!


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

/\ Copenhagen/Malmö have had AWESOME weather this summer.... so much sun, very little to almost no rain, temps between 25-30 (sometimes higher)... and it'll continue for another few weeks atleast 

Hopefully it'll be like this on the S&B meet aswell... which it's so far looking like it will be...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Rachmaninov,
I hope you had a great time and that you'll post a lot of forums here later on! 

Some randoms from both Malmö and Copenhagen, taken by *olga* @ SSP.

Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









Malmö









Copenhagen









:bow:


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Cheers staff 

One bad news is that I can't see your pics!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh, I'll try and fix that.

Here's another pic that I took in Malmö last year.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Now I can see THIS. Where is it taken from? I don't recall seeing it... maybe it was too misty..


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^yeah, there are sadly several of them who are not working, but some do, and it shows a very different copenhagen then we normaly see. A bit more runed down...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen pics fresh from the cam


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DLL_4ever said:


> /\ Copenhagen/Malmö have had AWESOME weather this summer.... so much sun, very little to almost no rain, temps between 25-30 (sometimes higher)... and it'll continue for another few weeks atleast


 This summer has been even better than the last few years, who again was better than the years before them - God I love global warming 

But there is a price to pay for all that heat - grass is drying out and turning brown - some trees drops dead leafs and the inner city lakes are drying out..

But who gives a s*** when it's friggin summer! :banana:


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

I can still recognize some buildings in the pics.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> This summer has been even better than the last few years, who again was better than the years before them - God I love global warming
> 
> But there is a price to pay for all that heat - grass is drying out and turning brown - some trees drops dead leafs and the inner city lakes are drying out..
> 
> But who gives a s*** when it's friggin summer! :banana:


I asume that you are completely disregarding last year, when sommer didnt start until about mid august, and ended about a week later???


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I took these on my way home from work yesterday:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics Staff!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few from this weekend - Copenhagen


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Copenhaguen and Malmo are truly spectacular cities, and Im so glad we have such amazing photographers to show it to us!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn, Mr_Denmark, those are some really neat shots!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

staff said:


> Damn, Mr_Denmark, those are some really neat shots!


 Thanks - when are your's comming?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Two more....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Small update from Copenhagen


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

can you post some pics of ethnic suburbs?


----------



## sturman (Apr 5, 2005)

OK, that's my small contribution to this thread 

Malmö:









Copenhagen:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

DLL_4ever said:


> Danish, Swedish and Norwegian are all very similar languages... it's generally easy for a swede to understand danish (and the other way around). In writing it's almost identicle, but pronounciation or accent-wise it's pretty different. I guess you can sort of compare these 3 languages to American english and Jamaican english..


I would disagree. I speak swedish fluently but i don´t understand danish at all. Norwegian is much easier to understand.

Anyway, great pics! Although i must say there is something that makes the TT look weird.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Your pics are great Mr Denmark but your signature in the upper left corner of the pics is pretty annoying.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Your pics are great Mr Denmark but your signature in the upper left corner of the pics is pretty annoying.


Thanks... about the sig it's there because I found some of my pics on an Iranian Defense Forum ( googled my name and it poped up :runaway: )

So while I can't stop hotlinking or copying of my pics ( nor want to ) the least I can do is to make people aware that the potential hotlinker didn't take the pics him/herself..  



i.q.ninja said:


> can you post some pics of ethnic suburbs?


 Sure can, here's some from the Nørrebro area.. it's more kinda an inner suburb, but it's still very etnic "Latin Quarter" like




























The two top pics in my last update were btw also from this area of the city...


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's a few photos from my latest Copenhagen photo album.

The full collection can be seen in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390232&page=1

Sample 1:









Sample 2:









Sample 3:









Sample 4:









Sample 5:









Sample 6:









Sample 7:









Sample 8:









Sample 9:









Sample 10:









Sample 11:









Sample 12:









Sample 13:









Sample 14:









Sample 15:









The rest of the photos can be found in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390232&page=1


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

More from Copenhagen...


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice ones


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Mr_D,
Ah, so the pedestrian bridge is finished, huh? Looks neat.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^They should build one like that over to the opera...


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

wonderful,the highest limitations to advocate you,Denmark brother    

"wow,so cool posts!"









help you convene supporters-----"people who return my posts are my brothers!!"









The master of posts is coming!


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

all these new "glass-buildings" all over scandinavia are sterile and ugly imo..


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

An aerial picture of south western parts of Malmo in the foreground, the bridge, and Copenhagen in the background.


----------



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

lol the turing torso looks like a light house


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

A few of my pictures from Copenhagen.

Radisson SAS Royal Hotel doesn't look half bad at night.









The historic skyline of Copenhagen.









Nice modern architecture with the Alm. Brand Building standing out in the middle.









The Palace Hotel.









A picture fom Copenhagen Airport, Kastrup, terminal 3.









The Danish Industry Building.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice photos DenverDane. Ever thought of how funny the name Alm. Brand is? I know this probably isn't the civic bolsterism that the person who started this thread had in mind but whenever I think of København, I always think of this one pic, taken by a friend of mine from Germany:









here's an interesting interview with the mysterious painter for those who can read danish- also has some more pics of his work:
http://www.flix.dk/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2232

the "pis flere penge væk" on the front of Kvickly is kinda overkill, though, if you ask me


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics DenverDane! - keep 'em comming!



milwaukee-københavn said:


> I know this probably isn't the civic bolsterism that the person who started this thread had in mind but whenever I think of København, I always think of this one pic, taken by a friend of mine from Germany:
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a172/Carl_in_Germany/16 Daenemark Denmark/132d2be0.jpg


 Good old Nørrebro ( bought my first game consol ( Commondore Game System ) in that Kvikly some 16 years ago  

The "shoplifting" tag get's a lot of attention - it's quite common to hear people talk about it on the bus when passing it...

I'm very anti grafiti and vandalism, so I dislike that one too, but it is kinda funny in a way...



milwaukee-københavn said:


> the "pis flere penge væk" on the front of Kvickly is kinda overkill, though, if you ask me


 Yeah, that's just crap... damn kids from the Ungdomshus - luckly they will soon be kicked out - and then they will be forced to "pisse flere penge væk" on renting a new place :lol:


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

old brother,forget to say happy birthday to you last time!


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a big supporter of Ungdomshuset and i'll be pretty pissed if that actually goes through in december. Places like Ungeren and Christiania are what seperate Kbh. from all of the bland cities of the world, the city's own cultural landmarks. Without them, Kbh. is just a bunch of overpriced apartments with HTH kitchens on all too bland streets. Plus, from a purely practical standpoint, it provides affordable housing to people that otherwise wouldn't have anyplace to go and what they've given back culturally to the city more than pays the rent.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

milwaukee-københavn said:


> I'm a big supporter of Ungdomshuset and i'll be pretty pissed if that actually goes through in december.


 Prepare to be pissed!  




milwaukee-københavn said:


> Places like Ungeren and Christiania are what seperate Kbh. from all of the bland cities of the world, the city's own cultural landmarks. Without them, Kbh. is just a bunch of overpriced apartments with HTH kitchens on all too bland streets.


 Ordnung muss sein!

Ungdomshuset and Christiania isn't cultural landmarks, it's goverment areas taken over by no good anarchists ( imo )

For Christiania the good part is it leaves room for some new high rises when we get rid of the last dopehead... 

If people wants places to hangout and be alternative they should rent of buy such places like everybody else... 



milwaukee-københavn said:


> Plus, from a purely practical standpoint, it provides affordable housing to people that otherwise wouldn't have anyplace to go


If they worked like the rest of us that wouldn't be a problem.... 



milwaukee-københavn said:


> and what they've given back culturally to the city more than pays the rent.


How?


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

> Ungdomshuset and Christiania isn't cultural landmarks, it's goverment areas taken over by no good anarchists ( imo )
> 
> For Christiania the good part is it leaves room for some new high rises when we get rid of the last dopehead...
> 
> If people wants places to hangout and be alternative they should rent of buy such places like everybody else...


See, Kbh. is special because it has the foresight to give room to places like Ungeren and Christiania. Think of how boring the city would be if it was all HTH kitchens and fancy cafes. Christiania isn't about dope, its about experimenting socially, trying to find a better way to live as a society. It's a human-scaled place, made for people not money or cars or skyscrapers. The same for Ungdomshuset. Skyscrapers are dangerous to the idea of the human city- they steal light, create windtunnels and discourage use of the street, instead focusing on the building as a sort of status object. There aren't many other "alternative" places in KBh. because rent's so expensive and all of the city's been redeveloped for yuppies. You can't just start up a cafe or a folkekøkken cause there'd be no way to pay the rent without making the stuff there so expensive that people like students can't afford it. Also, it's almost impossible to find an affordable place to live without a professional job. Try finding a place to live on SU that's more than about 3*3m. Rooms go for 4000/5000kr. a month! Plus, why does Nørrebro need to be developed to look like østerbro? Why can't there be different places for different types? If people want an Ungdomshus then give em one. There's more than enough room in østerbro and christianshavn and indre byen for yuppies who want fancy apartments. Kbh. is big enough that there should be room for all, something that's fast dissapering.


> If they worked like the rest of us that wouldn't be a problem....


Do you not believe that people shouldn't be musicians or artists? They add to society but usually don't make enough money to pay the rent. Many of the people who live in Ungdomshuset do these things. Without them, Denmark would be a much less cultured place. Just because you don't like their kind of music or art doesn't mean they shouldn't have the opportunity to make it. Not everyone has the means to make millions off it- they can still be a positive addition to society, though. 

This is an interesting topic. I think i'll make an Ungdomshuset thread in S&B forums. Want to continue the discussion there?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

milwaukee-københavn said:


> This is an interesting topic. I think i'll make an Ungdomshuset thread in S&B forums. Want to continue the discussion there?


Sure, I'll hold my answers until then..

But basiclly my opinion is that if they can't support themselfs they are ment to die out - it's the law of nature..

Prolonging evolutionary deadends is not alone pointless it's a waste of money that could have been spend on projects for the majority - the working class! ( me  )


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Great updates, guys! kay:


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

_tictac_,
The image isn't showing (unless you intended to advertise for fotokritik.dk).


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

staff said:


> _tictac_,
> The image isn't showing (unless you intended to advertise for fotokritik.dk).


Thanks mate, should be showing up now.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Cheers mate.
Great shot, that! HC Andersens Boulevard looks busy as usual!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pic _tictac_, I can just see the roof of my building... ( or the one next to mine... )


Here's a few of Copenhagen by night..


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

but I want to ask a question:these pics were taken lately??it must be snowing
in north Europe now?can you post some pics with snow?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

waynewung said:


> but I want to ask a question:these pics were taken lately??


The night pictures is from last tuesday..

The rest of mine was ( except for the first couple of posts ) posted the same day I took the pics..



waynewung said:


> it must be snowing
> in north Europe now?can you post some pics with snow?


Snowing? :lol:

Well if you go far enough north in Norway or Sweden you might find snow - but in Denmark it's still double figues and trees with leaves...

Copenhagen normally first get snow in late January and rarely more than 5-10 days a year 

( Denmark is like the southern UK blessed with the warm water from the gulfstream, so while normally surrounded by snow it rarely get's to us, despite our location )


Here you can see how the warm water ( and air ) keeps the evil snow away from us


----------



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

wow
thats a awesome pic 
where is it from


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

oh,so it is.
and I will travel on official business to guangzhou next month for one week,I hate damn weather there very much!!!wait for me change my job and get money enough,I will to visit you-----your city,to feel Denmark's good weather:drunk:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

You are very welcome here... although our winters aint the worst I will highly reconmend the summer when the city is bustling with life... 


kickass923 said:


> wow
> thats a awesome pic
> where is it from


My best guess is space 

I think it's from NASA - Qazaq has a ton of them, he might be able to tell the precise origin and maybe even attitude...


----------



## Mickey_R (May 22, 2006)

Hehe if you look at Finland and Sweden it looks like something...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Amazing...

I love Danish design in every single thing they build!

It's amazing too how some nations build bridges to get together while others just build walls to get isolated...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

waynewung said:


> these pics were taken lately??
> 
> it must be snowing in north Europe now? can you post some pics with snow?


Here's some pics fresh from yesterday... it was 13C+ btw so no snow yet 























































































































I've started a Copenhagen winter thread in the S&B part - feel free to check it out: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10521792#post10521792
( so far only the same pics as above )

For an extensive photo coverage of the city check out my summer thread: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341884


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Here you can see how the warm water ( and air ) keeps the evil snow away from us


Snow is not evil. :bash:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Bond James Bond said:


> Snow is not evil. :bash:


Ehmm... yes it is - Yale proved it just last year!

And let's not forget:


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Copenhagen is really beautifull! the modern buildings are great too. I hope i will travel to Denmark soon.


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

those are both beautiful and tidy cities


----------



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

well in terms of weather copenhagen has bad luck
its cold and dark but just a little to warm to have snow and ice
i think mr d will agree with me that a snowy day at -4c is better then a rainy day at 6C like so many of the days we have had lately
atleast when the is snow the city looks cool


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

kickass923 said:


> i think mr d will agree with me that a snowy day at -4c is better then a rainy day at 6C like so many of the days we have had lately
> atleast when the is snow the city looks cool


No way dude!

Snow is the worst thing a city with our climate can get, all it does is melt soaking everything and leaving behind small clusters of brown crap..

Even worse is that the melted snow freezes at night leaving a layer of ice making it highly dangerous to walk or drive around. hno: 


Trust me the 6C plus with a few scattered showers are just fine - we will however normally have cloudy weather with clear nights when we get down to that temps, the rain normally comes when we like now are around the 10C all day...


The only good thing about snow is that it isn't here and wont be for a looong time ( hopefully!  )


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

a very pretty city….thanks for the photographies


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks,哥哥(brother)！:yes: the weather must be nice and cool even if no snow, beware of catching a cold!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it is getting a bit chilly here... especially tonight!

Today and 5 days forward..









( figures in celsius )


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

The snow in Denmark always comes after the Christmas. 
Almost always.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

aah vesterbro  great foto of the houses by carlsberg. got any more pics of that vesterbro?


----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

^^ WOW!!

Scandanavian countries are SOOOOOOOO beautiful. I can totally see myself living there. I know what part of the world I want to visit next, that's for sure.

Thanks for all who posted pics.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Glad you like it!  



milwaukee-københavn said:


> aah vesterbro  great foto of the houses by carlsberg. got any more pics of that vesterbro?


No not really, it was just a short walk... mainly to get a few Carlsberg HQ shots... but I'll see what I can do on my next photospree...


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Copenhagen is one of my most favourite cities on the planet, but it's a pity that I didn't visit Malmo lasy year.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow!

Wow!

Now this is a place I MUST GO!

I just have to... 
I love scandinavia, and those pics are freaking awesome!

Thanks a lot!

And keep with the good job


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Copenhagen from above..



















The old South Harbour undergoing a major transformation..










The beauty and the beast..


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I took these pictures just before I left Malmö for Shanghai. 
Why I haven't posted them until now? I'm lazy.

Anyway, these are not the general touristy views of West harbour, Turning Torso and the Old Town - I hope you'll like it.















Malmö has a lot of pedestrianized streets in the inner city.






































Surface parking lot in central Malmö! It will dissapear next year though.

























Hilton Malmö City.












King's Park.



















































This photo gives you an idea of the size of Malmö's downtown (even though it doesn't show all of it). Note Turning Torso in the background.












HhhhhDdddddRrrrrrr.
































































Tree art and tourists in King's Park.












Ö. Förstadsgatan ("East Suburb Street") links the old downtown to the busy and vibrant Möllevången Area, where a lot of nightclubs and bars are.













































































The public city beach Ribersborg, just a 10 minute walk from downtown.












A nice street near Möllevången.

















































I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweet pics guys!


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Staff, I just love your pictures :applause:


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

brother Mr D,ask a irrelevant question:I remeber you have been to Asia,that have you learnt to use chopsticks ,be use to eat rice?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nope - despite numerous attemps to learn it ( mainly back here in Denmark ) I still can't figure it out....

Mainly because using a fork is so much easier - atleast to me...


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

hahahahahaha......you are really a lovely guy,a little arrogant little younger.....but if you can't use Asian tableware ,it is a little hard to entertain me in your country......you must be unruly and often be beaten by your dad in your childhood years (don't be angry,I haven't malice,just make a joke......)because I think you are like taking a risk from you are little,or why you have courage to came to Iraq?chinese and japanese have be kidnaped there once!!I know from Iraq to the frontier of china and Afghanistan is the dangerousest
place in the world.
OK,don't waste post,do you have e-mail?(if it's inconvenience to tell me,forget it)


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

ehh...errr...uhh.... what?

Anyway... 
Here's a few photos I took up by Frederiksborg Slot some weeks ago:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Great pics, I haven't been there in years!

Not bad for a suburb eh?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few Copenhagen pics from today ( December 12 )


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

wow!!! nice  i wanna live there


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr D, I have left a message in your article<The Al Qurna Area ( 2003-2004 )> in your blog ,I hope you can have a look it,those things about my family of I have to talk......don't reply me here(I mean if you want),my EMAIL:[email protected]


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fresh pics of Copenhagen from last night


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice updates, fellas!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^^ I second that!

Here is a little Christmas update from Copenhagen:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Nice christmas pictures!
Hotel D'Angleterre (last pic) looks so amazing at the moment...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics DenverDane!


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Great!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Very constructive I must say! :cheers:

Anyway, here's a few from late december


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As always I have a Copenhagen photoblog running in the S&B section - it has now reached it's 6rd season.... 


You can click the pic to go there or click here


Here's a few of the pics you can find there:























































































































More to come - so stay tuned...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

More from the latest update..

Nyhavn Copenhagen..


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the provincial look of Copenhagen  Nice photos Mr.D


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I like this quiet atmosphere


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> I like *the provincial* look of Copenhagen


 The WHAT? :sly:





Sideshow_Bob said:


> Nice photos Mr.D


 Thanks...


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

i cant remember if i've already said it. but i'd like to see more from Norrebro and istedgate(?) and other multicultural/ethnic places..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ilcapo said:


> i cant remember if i've already said it. but i'd like to see more from Norrebro and istedgate(?) and other multicultural/ethnic places..


I have a few from Nørrebro back from this winter- when the Youth House was torn down..

( more in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406811&page=5 )





































I'll take more pics in the near future..


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Great shots everyone. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Small update...


A pic from the up and comming Ørestad CBD "Ørestad"









And a few from the Amalienborg Palace and Marble Church


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Great. What can I say more. Nice update, though very small. Amd looking forward to more...Much more...


----------



## emti (Aug 1, 2005)

Copenhagen, 24.04.2007 - a very small selection from my over 1000 pics collection


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics emti! :happy:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The night shots are amazing emti...:yes:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*The new buildings at Dockan and Västra Hamnen – summer in Malmö!*

_To help keep this thread alive I repost post my " The new buildings at Dockan and Västra Hamnen – summer in Malmö!" thread here:_:cheers: 

*Today it was a very warm April day in Malmö. I haven’t made any photo thread for a long time, so I took my new digicam and made some shots of Västra Hamnen and the new harbour area Dockan next to Västra Hamnen.*

In just one year, much has changed. Enjoy!


















They have opened a new galleria called Turning Torso Gallery opposite to the twisting skyscraper! It contains expensive designer stores, a bank and an exhibition about Turning Torso.




































Lots of construction are going on next to TT.


















The new waterfall and bridge, a little Asian style.



























The brand new Dockan area with exclusive residentials and office buildings.









A ferry is passing Dockan.




































Dockan is like a Scandiavian version of an exclusive southern European resort, only the boats are smaller.









This is my rendering of how Dockan might lock when the 20-30-storey Dockan Hotel is completed.









Bonus pic: The skyline of Malmö when approaching the city by the highway from Ystad.
From the left: Kronprinsen, Södervärns Vattentorn, St Johannes Church, Hilton, Folkets Park ferris wheel, Turning Torso, Jägersrotornet (radio tower) with Rosengårds vattentorn hidden behind.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Mucho nico Nightsky - I love Västra Hamnen! :happy:


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

bicycle friendly city


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

why can't denmark have its own forum?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

IsaRic said:


> why can't denmark have its own forum?


We don't really need one do we... after all we have the Scanidnavian & Baltic forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=75


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> We don't really need one do we... after all we have the Scanidnavian & Baltic forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=75


jeje oke:


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Very interesting photos!! nice avatar Mr. Denmark. 

I heard of Denmark when Aqua was at the top of the pops.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> Very interesting photos!! nice avatar Mr. Denmark.
> 
> I heard of Denmark when Aqua was at the top of the pops.


OMG that's the only time you've heard of Denmark? I fell ashamed


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A couple pics from Copenhagen today...























































The rest of todays pictures can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15060394#post15060394


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mmh... weather looks (whispers) excellent.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Mmh... weather looks (whispers) excellent.


It's okay.. a bit chilly and windy though as a lowpressue near Iceland is forcing cold arctic air down on us.. but aside form that and the scattered clouds it's okay

( should be like this through the weekend btw - looking forward for your pics!  )


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't mind low temperatures. (In fact, I prefer them) I just don't want the rain to... well, rain on my parade.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Small update from Copenhagen..


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Do you always carry a cam on you?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Do you always carry a cam on you?


Me no.. only the one in my phone I don't recall having ever used outside 

I love long walks - and why not bing a cam once in awhile..


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Shots from my trip to Copenhagen I made last week:









HDR view from my room window. It was a little budget hotel, a bit shabby, but I was satisfied with it.




















Vesterbro the Sin City.









Loved these curvy rows of cosy facades.




















There were also some straight rows. That was in Österbro, close to Nordhavn S-tog station.








































When I took my first ride with this, it had a serious "teknisk problem", the whole system seemed to be stuck. But otherwise it worked perfectly. Actually I got very familiar with it as my hotel was located pretty close to "Forum" station.










CPH is THE bicycle town.






























Nyhavn, one of the least personal photography subjects in Copenhagen. But I just had to do it.




















Colorful Nörrebro. That borough had kinda bohemian and shabby feeling to it, which I liked. 










Not too much chain grocery stores there, but these ethnic stores were really common...










...as well as shawarma eateries.










Jagtvej 69, RIP.










Still walking along Jagtvej, but we are now in Frederiksberg.




















My room window again, this time by afternoon light.










Chilled Copenhageners at Rådhusplan.




















Hovedbanegården, pronounced roughly "öövtt..aa...googghh"




















Christianshavn.










CPHDR








































Rain finally came when I was leaving the city. Yay, for once I was lucky with the weather!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I miss Copenhagen so much 

I might have to marry Oelanddk so I can live there again!

Do any of you CHP guys have any photos of Sunholmsvej (my old street) or Ny Carlsberg vejens skole in Vesterbro (my old school)? I'd love to see them again.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
haha...easy now:lol:

Great shots btw Jape - love'em


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Jape, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Where is Malmö in this thread?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Under-represented.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah we deffitnetly need more Malmö pics! ( Staff what's stopping you? )

Great pics Jape! ( didn't you also visit Malmö?? )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Kewl. I dont know that Malmo and Copenhagen form a combined metropolis ( though both are in separate countries i.e. Denmark and Swede )


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll post some (pretty) recent pics from my Flickr, just to make sure this thread doesn't die. 

All of Malmö, of course.








































Keep posting.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Malmö:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15183031

Copenhagen:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15152124

I can't contribute more than that.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey, man, you can post your best photos in this thread, at least! 

Cheers.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Woah, That is the most beautiful airport I have ever seen!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

It may be beautiful, but don't believe the hype about it being convenient.
Long walks, crowded halls, long lines. At least the sec officers are friendly and polite and the transport to the city is great..
However, CPH is far behind MUC, ZRH, HAM or any other comparable European airport. Even VIE, which isn't exactly the best airport, seems better to me.

@staff: I will if you comment on my Vienna HDR thread..  j/k


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Actually CPH is ranked among the top airports in Europe! Although it is starting to suffer from overcrowding due to capacity problems. An expansion is due pretty soon I'd guess.
MUC is definitely a better airport though, in every way! 

I saw your thread and I think it's great!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Actually CPH is ranked among the top airports in Europe!


I know! That's why I came there with great expectations that were somehow not met.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen from above curtosy of *Live Local* ( http://maps.live.com/ )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Some Copenhagen pics from last night... 


Old town:




































































































The habour:


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Some pictures I took in November, 2007.

Copenhagen Zoo with the landmark observation tower.


Frederiksberg Castle.


Scene from the street Vesterbrogade.


View towards Town Hall Square from the street Vesterbrogade.


Radisson SAS Royal Hotel and Axelborg.


From some quiet street behind the bustling Strøget pedestrian street.


Inside the Church of Our Lady cathedral.


The sculptures inside the church were made by the famous Danish sculptor Bertel Thorvaldsen.


The Church of Holmen.


Statue of Niels Juel, a famous Danish/Norwegian naval hero.


The French Embassy at the King's New Square.


Nyhavn.


The soon to be completed Royal Danish Playhouse on the left and the recently completed Copenhagen Opera to the right.


Fall colors.


Østerport Station.


Ferring International Center in Ørestad.


KLP Husene.


The V House.


Tietgen Dormitory.




Karen Blixen Parken.


----------



## ChRizzzO (Dec 12, 2002)

Since Copenhagen is heavily over-represented in this thread I will post some aerial pics of my city *Malmö*!

The first pictures are from an exhibition called "Skåne - lika grant från ovan" and were taken by a photographer called Bertil Hagberg in 2004-2005. The exhibiton was displaying aerial pictures of the southernmost part of Sweden - Skåne. The rest were taken by me during a helicopter ride over the city in 2005.

Malmö is considered to be a very green city thanks to its numerous parks. On this pictures you can see the biggest one called Pildammsparken. 









On this pictures you can see the city centre to the right and the second largest park, Kungsparken, to the left. Above them you have the harbour area. 









In the middle of his picture you can see Folkets park, which translates to People's park. It's also an amusement park. 









The rest of the pictures were taken by me from a helicopter...




























Suburban areas


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice!:happy:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Some pics from yesterday - nothing special - it was foggy as heck... but it was Yule! :happy:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome pics of Copenhagen Mr Denmark, Thanks :cheers::cheers:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Amazing photos. Brings back so many memories.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few pics of Copenhagen from last night..


















































































Happy New year everybody! :cheers1:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW I love these pix alot. Copenhagen reminds me so much of Amsterdam in many ways 
Thanks for the great tour


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Some new Copenhagen pics from March 16th

They are from the district of *Frederiksberg*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, Mr D!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice update. kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Downloading is slow today, so I can't easily download pages. Is this thread all self taken pics by Freki and Staff? If so I can move it to Urban Showcase for original photography.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Pretty much all of it, but we could keep it here in case people want to post found pictures as well.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Scandinavia is just gorgeous.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful day yesterday - so I took a walk around *Islands Brygge* and *Kalvebod Brygge* in Copenhagen

Both areas are filled with new and upcomming buildings - Islands Brygge is primarily residential where nearby Kalvebod Brygge is commercial - they are parted by Copenhagen Habour and linked by bridges..


Starting out at the southern point of Kalvebod Brygge at Fisketorvet Shopping Center



























Islands Brygge from the bridge.. it's located in the island of Amager











































































































































































Radisson SAS hotel..









Islands Brygge from the bridge back to Zealand



























Entering Kalvebod Brygge

















































































That's all from today..


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mr D, your photos are great. Hope you will consider making a thread for the Urban Showcase for original photography.... this section is more for photos we find on the internet! 

later edit... Mr D is truly a good fellow, and has suggested moving this over to Urban Showcase, where we can show off the talents of himself and Staff!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures...what a beautiful metropolis. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks mate :cheers:


Bought a new camera yesterday and went testshooting it today..

It's still a small compact as me and DSL isn't the really compatible - but it does a pretty nice job and I'm very pleased 

My new camera: http://www.greatdigitaldeals.co.uk/images/ixus960main.jpg


Todays trip will be devided into two parts, both will be in the familiar setting of the inner city - primarity the old town, predestrian streets and Nyhavn.. enjoy 


































































































































































































































Rosenborg Castle


























































































Strøget pedestrian street


















Don't you just hate when your limo is too long for the small side streets 




































Part two to come in a few hours..


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome. 

Such a beautiful day today. Too bad I'm stuck in school in Frederiksberg writing a project...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Can't you write it outside? 



Time for part 2.. this series will primarily be focussing on inner city sidestreets..











































































































































































































































That's all for this time..


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Nice pictures Freki - the weather today was perfect for a little phototour



staff said:


> Such a beautiful day today. Too bad I'm stuck in school in Frederiksberg writing a project...


:baeh3:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Shouldn't you be writing your project as well?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

staff said:


> ^^
> Shouldn't you be writing your project as well?


I finished mine some weeks ago. Only got 3 oral exams left

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ulster (Dec 29, 2005)

malmo has to been one of the best cities ive ever visited just love the devolopments going on there. also the rest of europe should learn from denmarks use of bikes it was great to see.


----------



## freeksregistration (Dec 29, 2007)

i agree what's dangerous in scandinavia? the safest in the US


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Copenhagen its great city indeed! I like it a lot :cheers:
Old buildings of Copenhagen's center, the canals of the city, the skyline are Great! Thanks FREKI kay: really nice work :yes:

B.T.W. topless in parks ^^ its allowed or foribidden :lol::lol: ?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> B.T.W. topless in parks ^^ its allowed or foribidden :lol::lol: ?


Being topless is fully legit everywhere 

Full nudity is technically legal, but it depends on how you act - laying completely nude on a beach or park will not be a problem, but walking around among kids on a shopping street will not be a good idea and can land you a warning or fine by the police..

Topless lady speedsigns - paid for by the goverment


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks miss! :cheers1:


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

A lot of pics.. Great thread! Compenhagen and Malmö are very clean!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks! 

Have you been up here?


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

FREKI said:


> ^Thanks!
> 
> Have you been up here?


Unfortunately I've never been there...


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a bit of a curious question.
Does anyone have knowledge (beyond wikipedia) about the English Bombardment of Copenhagen in 1807?

From wiki. :
"_The British fired 5,000 rounds into Copenhagen on the first night of bombardment, 2,000 rounds into the city on the second night, and 7,000 rounds on the third night. More than 2,000 civilians were killed and 30% of the buildings were destroyed during the battle. The bombardment had included Congreve Rockets, which caused fires._"

I love the old Renaissance style of Denmark, particularly the Borsen building, and I have always wondered if there were other similar buildings that have been lost through time, particularly after what happened in 1807.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

william of waco said:


> I have a bit of a curious question.
> Does anyone have knowledge (beyond wikipedia) about the English Bombardment of Copenhagen in 1807?
> 
> I love the old Renaissance style of Denmark, particularly the Borsen building, and I have always wondered if there were other similar buildings that have been lost through time, particularly after what happened in 1807.


I'm certainly no expert on the field but as such I don't think neither the bombardment nor the fire some centuries prior to it would have destoyed many Renaissance buildings - while those two events combined damaged some 60% of the buildings in the city it would mostly have been the dense tudor buildings in high desity residential parts, where the renaissance buildings were usually public ones belonging to either the state or the royal family and often located at a distance to other buildings and surrounded by garden, park or square..

And with the city defenses it would have been very hard for the British to target any such with direct cannon fire, so while I don't know for certain I would expect damage to only be very light on such buildings..
And with the value of them and symbolism I think restoration would have been of high importance almost no matter how damaged..

Apperently it was a 'Hans van Steenwinckel' who designed Børsen and when looking at his other works they are still there around the city..

If you like the Danish renaissance style you might want to give my other thread a go - it's Denmark outside of Copenhagen, with multiple castles in that style including Steenwinckel's Kronborg ( "home of Hamlet" ) and my own favorite Hillerød Slot

You can find the thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612287

As for buildings of the past you could try to give the 'Nordic & Baltic Skybar' a chance - there is a lot of bright minds there with a lot of knowledge who might be able to help..


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

william of waco said:


> I love the old Renaissance style of Denmark, particularly the Borsen building, and I have always wondered if there were other similar buildings that have been lost through time, particularly after what happened in 1807.


Unfortunately many beautiful renaissance buildings have been destroyed or lost through time in Copenhagen, and there aren't really that many left. There are a few, most of them recontructions after the british bombardment, but not at all in the same scale and beauty as they once were... I have seen paintings from the 1600 of several old squares in Copenhagen and I can tell from those paintings that Copenhagen had a lot more renaissance buildings.
I hope that answered your question...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics FREKI as always :cheers: thanks for the photo-tour kay:


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

FREKI, dancle, 

Thank you for the helpful information. Hillerød Slot is also a favorite of mine. 
dancle, would you know the name of the paintings or artists of those 1600-era images? 

The limited history of the battle I found on the internet say that the British were trying force Copenhagen to surrender their navy and other armaments to prevent them from falling into the hands of Napolean. 
I am tempted to feel that it was meant as a display of power, to impress and intimidate the French, much in the same way many people theorize that non-strategic Dresden was destroyed during WWII simply to impress the Soviets.
The use of Congreve rockets are a particularly disturbing aspect of the 1807 bombardment. It really seems as if the British were trying to create a firestorm, which probably would have killed three times as many had they succeeded.

The following images are taken from both *wikimedia* and *climate4you.com* :


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few from last night of Kalvebod Brygge and the stuff going up behind it..


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

william of waco said:


> dancle, would you know the name of the paintings or artists of those 1600-era images?


I just stumbled upon a picture of one of the paintings I was referring to earlier... Not the best example, but anyhow here you go:


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

> I just stumbled upon a picture of one of the paintings I was referring to earlier... Not the best example, but anyhow here you go:


dancle,

A vibrant, beautiful painting. You can clearly see the Renaissance details on the buildings in the center as well as on a couple of facades on the right. I especially love the dragon head water spouts on the roof-line of the building standing to the upper left, and how just below them the artist included the quaint detail of a curtain billowing outward, which is probably what happened as he was painting this.
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ Yeah it's a very beautiful painting. It's just that I have seen even better examples of renaissance architecture in Copenhagen (paintings).. Today at this square there are a few reconstructions of old danish renaissance buildings..

Here's the square (picture by no other than my countryman FREKI)










It's not impossible to find these buildings in Copenhagen, notice the building in the middle (picture also by FREKI)










And not to forget Rosenborg Castle (picture from flickr)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Teamed up with my homeboy Hviid and went for a long photo-spree in Copenhagen today..

Here's part one - focussing on *Frederiksberg* and *Valby*










Lovely spring weather again today 









Flowers everywhere! 

















































































Entry to Frederiksberg Have - the best park in the city


























































































Old Carlsberg brewery


















Part 2 comming up soon...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

And time for part 2..

This time we visited *Sydhavnen* and the new residential and commercial stuff going up there..

And I gotta say I was very impressed by the residentail stuff - I could easily see myself moving there in a few years when more of the stuff there have been completed..

We also took a walk in the large nature area *Fællen* and finished off at *Islands Brygge* and took a look over the city from* Fisketorvet* Mall's roof..










Here we go..









































































































































































































































































































Inner City in the distance









Ørestad in the distance



























Nature on Fællen









Small private gardens with the city in the background









Motorcross track









Ørestad district in the horizon









More nature


















Islands Brygge District









Room to expand































































Codan building seen from Fisketorvet









Downtown









And finally a mood pictures from Nyhavn where we ended up spending the evening doing what Danes do best... :cheers:









That's all folks!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Icelandair plane at Copenhagen Airport in front of the air traffic control tower.



DR Byen with the blue Copenhagen Concert Hall.



Saxo Bank & Waterfront Shopping.



Foot sculpture near the old Tuborg Brewery.



Copenhagen Airport.



Canal City.



Metropolis at Sluseholmen.



The gene manipulated mermaid.



St. Paul's Church.



Nice building on Frederiksberg Allé.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo collections guys


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few from today from Copenhagen

Nørrebro District

















































































Entrance to the Inner City
















































































































































Nørrebro Metro Station









King's Garden Park



























That's all folks..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fresh pics from the Østerbro District in Copenhagen

Here we go - starting out just north of Trianglen Square on Østerbrogade


















Trianglen Square


















Walking down sidestreet..































































Plesner Building































































Østerport Station ( S-Train and Regional )









Walkway over the tracks









Looking North









From another walkway a bit further North looking south









Looking north









The walkway









That's all for this time - more soon..


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

How did I miss this thread! Great pictures and wonderful weather to be photographing in. This city looks fab .


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Final Copenhagen part from the other day..

This one is from the inner part of the *Frederiksberg District*










Sankt Markus Church









The "Radio House" from 1936 ( was for many years home to the main broadcasting studios of Danish Radio "DR" )









H.C. Ørstedsvej 


























































































That's it folks..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys - I got some new Copenhagen pics from today..

Here's *Islands Brygge District* and it's lovely habour promenade..










The old converted silo from the industrial days have become somewhat of a landmark..



























Looking towards Havneholmen


























































































Kalvebod Brygge































































Feel like going for a swim?









View from Langebro









Stay tuned folks...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the human scale of the buildings and the wide open spaces. Stunning ! Thank you


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


Time for another Copenhagen part - this time we'll take a walk *Downtown*..










We start on H. C. Andersen's Blvd..




































Getting closer to the City Hall Square


















City Hall Square Bus Hub









The City Hall..









Walking down Jernbanegade



























Underground rail lines exposed..






















































Vesterbrogade




































Sidestreet


















Gammel Kongevej


















Stay tunes folks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice Copenhagen photos as well  kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for another part - this time from *Strøget* in the* Old Town*

Strøget is the overall name for the longest and largest pedestrial shopping area in Europe

Here you can find just about everything you would want, only real problems is the crowds as the streets tends to be really crowded and move way longer than what I'm confortable with..
This walk gonna cover the main part, but if you find yourself in the area don't miss the cute sidstreets..









We start of at the City Hall Square and move North to the Kings Square.. the entrence..


















Here we go




































Gammeltorv Square


















Nytorv Square




































Sidestreet



























Amagertorv Square

















































































And we're back out into the modern car dependant world..









Have a nice weekend guys! :cheers:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

As always very nice.


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow amazing pictures, that people take the sun, but is cold, at least for me, because I live in the thermometer marking 45 degrees, 18-20 degrees is then to use some more clothes.

it is always gratifying to see people using the urban space.

saludos


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^well humidity plays a factor too and we're surrounded by water here on the island 


Time for the final part - this time from the old *Christianshavn District*

This old habour district is known for it's old traditional buildings, it's canals and it's laid back lifestyle..





















































































































Trying to pick up girls at the bridge 


















Cozy cafe


















Crossing Torvegade

















































































Tourists cruise









Hitting the harbour - Habour bus passing the Royal Library









Looking South









Looking North









Royal Library "Den Sorte Diamant" ( "the Black Diamond" )









Thanks all folks.. for this time..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photos once again FREKI  really beautiful buildings in this area


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow :applause: great thread


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Ever ventured into Christiania to make a couple of pics over there? I was there last week to take a look, what a mess. It looked like a parody of the sixties.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Copenhaguen really is as beautyful as in the pictures....I couldnt been in the Christiania district but some other travellers told me it worths a visit!!..he also told me that no cameras are allowed in Christiania (maybe thats the reason why no pics were already posted)...

Im gonna be honest, when my friends told me we were going to Scandinavia and our first stop was Copenhaguen (we were in Berlin) I thought ok...lets see that lil mermaid and then lets go to stokholm.....stupid me....Copenhaguen was the best city of the trip!! :lol:...really a surprise!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ikops said:


> Ever ventured into Christiania to make a couple of pics over there? I was there last week to take a look, what a mess. It looked like a parody of the sixties.


I've been there a couple times and have been disgusted by it every single time..

It's one of several projects around the Kingdom where alternative living was accepted by the government ( despite in this case it was a military area illegally occupied ) - however in every single case it ends up being unajusted people settleling there bringing both drugs, alcohol misuse and other criminal behavior with them, pretty much ruining the places..

In theory I love the idea of building your own home, growing your own crops and pretty much live closer to how humans are supposed to live - sadly however I have not seen it work in reality, neither here nor elsewhere, so I see it as a romantic dream that doesn't go well with reality..

In Christiania's case it ended up being a gathering place for unemployed, early retired, drug users and.. well worse.. and after many years of government acceptance they final got enough a few years ago and the place will slowly be changed to a normal residential area with a few alternative living options.. something that can't go fast enough if you ask me!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Didn't want to stress the negative. On the other side of the road I was very lucky to walk past a school which had all kind of festivities because the pupils just made their graduation. There was a lot of sound in the city afterwards. I already wondered the days before why every youngster was wearing those silly-looking white hats. Later on, I wished we had a similar tradition in the Netherlands.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

FREKI said:


> I've been there a couple times and have been disgusted by it every single time..
> 
> It's one of several projects around the Kingdom where alternative living was accepted by the government ( despite in this case it was a military area illegally occupied ) - however in every single case it ends up being unajusted people settleling there bringing both drugs, alcohol misuse and other criminal behavior with them, pretty much ruining the places..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the infro Freki!..now i know my travel's buddy background :lol:....

(the one that told me Christiania was a cool place to visit) :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW what a wonderful thread! :drool:

Thanks to all that uploaded this photos from this two beautiful cities


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've heard a lot of people rank Copenhagen as their favourite stop in visiting Scandinavian countries. I'd love to visit it.... especially after Freki's beautiful photos!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

isakres said:


> Thanks for the infro Freki!..now i know my travel's buddy background :lol:....
> 
> (the one that told me Christiania was a cool place to visit) :lol:


A cool place to visit, perhaps. But when you have to live with it and its "consequences" every day, you sometimes end up feeling just slightly different about it.


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice pics. Stunning!


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)

It looks like a lovely place and I'm impressed with all the bikes there.It just goes to show that skyscrapers aren't always necessary in a modern city.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

What a city huh!?! ehehehe..we don't see garbage in the streets, the architecture is just great and the people looks very pretty 

@topic:

The cars sold in Denmark(the majority) are automatic or mechanic??


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures and very cool and detailed tour, thank you


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

dutchmaster said:


> @topic:
> 
> The cars sold in Denmark(the majority) are automatic or mechanic??


mechanic


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Went out and took some snaps today..


We'll start out by a trip up the new *'Wheel of Copenhagen'* - the largest Ferris wheel in Northern Europe

It's unclear if it will become perminant - so far it's only here for 3 months, but if a success there's a good chance they'll let it stay 

The glass was pretty dirty and very reflective so not very camera firendly, so don't expect too much in terms of quality, but on a plus side you get never seen before angles 


Anyways enough chatter, it's time for some pics!

It's located in Downtown right next to the Palads Cinema complex..









Here we go































































S-Train below..









Tivoli Gardens

























































































































































And that's it..









A nice new attraction with a good view over the city - I hope it stays!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for another part.. this time a walk down *Amagerbrogade* - the "mainstreet" of the *Amagerbro District*










I'm honestly not the biggest fan of the place, like my own district it's primarily residential are the shops found here and the shops found everywhere..

Never the less there are a few cool brick buildings, so here we go..










Sidestreet











































































































































































Choo choo ca chuu! :wave:


----------



## fredrich (Jul 24, 2009)

Visited both Copenhagen and Malmö last year. Here are a couple of photos:

*Copenhagen*


















Christiania









Carlsberg breweries










*Malmö*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for the last part from me from yesterday - nothing major but a brief visit to the Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel and it's new glass friends 










With 86m it's the tallest hotel in the city.. and will hopefully soon be extended with another 40m and covered in glass..





















































































































That's all folks!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fresh Copenhagen pics from yesterday.. this time from the *City Hall Tower*










View over the Old Town


















View towards the island of Amager


















Tivoli Gardens down in the corner


















Downtown






















































The City Hall Square




































Rundetårn Observation Tower 



























Vesterbro District




































Wheel of Copenhagen































































And I'd like to take the chance to remind people that this is an open photothread, so as long as it's your own Copenhagen or Malmö pics feel very free to post them here


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for another part of Copenhagen, this time *Nyhavn* in the Old Town

And yes I know I've covered this spot many times before, but I love the place so bear with me 










Starting out at Kongen's Nytorv









Here we are..













































Arghhh these new small electrical buses now covers small streets where their larger counterparts don't fit and the lack of a real engine means their are virtually silent so they sneak up on you and kill you the second you aren't looking.. or something like that  ( in any case watch your back! )


















The habour









Ma' homeboys ( fellow members Øland and Hviid ) having a couple beers in the sun..









The canal was btw dug by Swedish POWs in 1671  









Finito..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for the final Copenhagen part from Saturday..

This time a trip up in *Rundetårn *( the Round Tower ) as the sun sets over the city

This old observatory was build in 1637 by King Christian IV and do still offer probable the best view over the Old Town





























































































































































































That's all for this time - have a great fall guys! :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pics!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Time for some fresh Copenhagen pics.. and posible the last pics from me this season as there sadly ain't no denying that the summer has gone and that winter is on it's way 

But until winter we have fall so without further ado, let's take a fall trip trough *Frederiksberg Have* - the IMO best park of the city 









King Frederik XI chilling at the entrence..



























Frederiksberg Castle from 1699 - now part of the Army's Officer School









The Military version of the Danish flag









One of the park's many bridges ( it's full of small canals )


















Should you be heading south mate?


















Frederiksberg Rådhus in the distance..









The elephant pen at Copenhagen Zoo ( it borders the park ) sadly the elephants were hiding indoor


















The Zoo tower - apperently the place is celebrating it's 150th birthday..









Looking over the park from the castle









Looking towards downtown









Zoom zoom zoom..









Old ferry..






















































Carlsberg HQ in the distance













































And the area I'll visit in the next part.. so stay tuned


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for the final CPH part from yesterday.. this time a brief visit to the District of Vesterbro and some Frederiksberg District in the end..










Starting off at Vesterbrogade




































Sidestreet



























Sidestreet



























Zooooooom




































Entering Frederiksberg District and strolling down Frederiksberg Alle




































Falkoner Alle









Frederiksberg Rådhus


















SAS Falkoner Hotel and Conference Centre


















Frederiksberg Centeret ( sub street level mall )



























And that's all for this time...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, amazing and very nice those new photos FREKI  keep up the good work kay:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That park now in the Autumn must look beautiful  

Wonderful photos


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolute great pics - very nice brother(-city)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^is Stuttgart a "brother city" to Copenhagen or Malmø? 

Thanks btw 


And remember all, this is an open thread so as long as the pics are your own and from Copenhagen and/or Malmö feel very free to share them


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

edit.


----------

